# Failed ICSI at ARGC



## sunnyp (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking for some support I just found out yesterday that i am not pregnant my first cycle at argc failed i am shocked as i really thought it would work especially the way they monitor you.

I feel as if we have gone back a step because at my previous clinic at least i got pregnant each time even if it ended in a miscarriage but here no implantation at all really worried and confused has this happened to anyone else? 

The Dr at my previous clinic referred me to ARGC as he thought it was my immunes Natural killer cells that were terminating my pregnancies.
But the test results at ARGC only showed slightly elevated NK Cells of the less aggressive type.

The stats for ARGC seemed really good, but now we are so frustrated as it seems that noone can explain why they are not implanting as the blastocyst's always seem so good

I produced 23 eggs of which 19 fertilised with 15 viable embryos of these 2 were frozen and 2 were transfered the last 4 were graded AA or AB

We feel that it may be best to produce less eggs as it may affect the quality of the eggs, but we dont know whether that is the case

Its just so frustrating has anyone else had issues with similar if so what did you do to improve your chances

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi

Have you been reading the ARGC clinic board (can't remember seeing you posting there  )
There is a thread called Yes we can girls, which are those that the ARGC hasn't worked this cycle for and what they try next etc 


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276693.0;topicseen


----------

